# فكرة عمل ال encoder لقياس المسافة و الأتجاه



## المغترب63 (16 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.bipom.com/applications/encoder/encoder.pdf


----------



## فهيم512 (3 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم! شكرا جزيلا على المشاركة بهذا الملف. لقد كنت أفكر بصناعة هذه القطعة أبتداءا من مكونات الماوس.


----------



## الميلبي (6 يناير 2014)

شكرااااا


----------

